# Crash installation de windows 10



## Niklasss50 (12 Août 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un problème lors de l'installation W10 sur mon MB. Lorsque l'ordinateur redémarre pour installer windows et que la page avec l'avancement d'installation est affichée, il ne se passe pas 1% lorsque le mac crash et une page d'erreur s'affiche :

"Your PC ran into a problem and needs to restart. We will restart for you".

J'ai vu des forums ou ils résolvaient les problèmes mais c'était sur Windows allumé :/.

Quelqu'un pour m'aider ? 

merci beaucoup 

Nicolas


----------

